# Just paid €56 for Ryanair seats and No Priority Boarding included.



## IsleOfMan (1 Jan 2018)

I just paid €56 for two upfront seats return on a Ryanair flight to Holland. (€14 per person each way). In the past this included Priority Boarding, now it doesn't. 
I was asked to pay a further €20 for priority boarding if I wanted to guarantee my cabin bags on board.(two people each way).

So it seems that if you pay just €2 for your seat plus €5 priority boarding you are better off.

Also. It seems that it is possible to purchase just Priority Boarding at €5 and then wait for a random seat to be allocated to be even better off.

Turning off these people big time.


----------



## delfio (1 Jan 2018)

What do you mean by upfront seats?


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> What do you mean by upfront seats?



Row 2.


----------



## SoylentGreen (1 Jan 2018)

Ryanair always charge a premium for the first 5 or 6 rows. Advertising be the first off the plane, to justify the higher charge.

Now it seems that you can be first off the plane all right but may have to queue at the carousel to collect your "hand luggage" that was taken off you at boarding. It now seems that you have to pay a further premium on top of the premium that you have already paid to guarantee having your hand luggage on board.


----------



## valery (1 Jan 2018)

At some airports, Ryanair uses buses to bring passengers from terminal to plane.  In that case priority boarding means first on the bus and consequently amongst the last to board the plane.


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Jan 2018)

IsleOfMan said:


> Turning off these people big time.


Yeah, completely outrageous, €14 each way. That's less than €0.02 per person kilometre. Who do these people think they are? Bring back the good old days when two people to Amsterdam would cost the best part of a grand. If I was you I'd take my hard-earned money and spend it on _proper_ transport like a bus to Portlaoise and still have enough left over to buy a luxury ham sandwich.


----------



## delfio (1 Jan 2018)

I booked two flights to Malaga last week 25 each way for two people, three euro for seat reservation on back or plane and five euro priority boarding so we don't have to wait for our bags at the other end. Very pleased with the 'bargain flights' for two weeks in the sun during dreary January


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 Jan 2018)

dub_nerd said:


> Yeah, completely outrageous, €14 each way. That's less than €0.02 per person kilometre. Who do these people think they are? Bring back the good old days when two people to Amsterdam would cost the best part of a grand. If I was you I'd take my hard-earned money and spend it on _proper_ transport like a bus to Portlaoise and still have enough left over to buy a luxury ham sandwich.


I'm not talking about the flight ticket price, I'm talking about the seat price. I am not complaining about paying extra for the seat either. I'm complaining about the fact that up to the 31st December priority boarding was included in that seat price now Ryanair have found a way to get extra monies out of us.


----------



## Odea (2 Jan 2018)

So on the 31st December reserving a seat with priority included cost €14. One day later the exact same seat now costs €19. That's what a 35% increase?

Sorry Dub Nerd, I'm with Isle of Man on this one.


----------



## noproblem (2 Jan 2018)

Priority boarding's a big laugh. I enjoy watching people have the pleasure of getting on the plane early and just sitting there, 5/10 minutes later i'm there myself.


----------



## delfio (2 Jan 2018)

noproblem said:


> Priority boarding's a big laugh. I enjoy watching people have the pleasure of getting on the plane early and just sitting there, 5/10 minutes later i'm there myself.



I never used to get it but now they have moved the goal posts regarding the carry on luggage. It's either pay the extra few euro or wait yonks for your bag at the other end.


----------



## Laramie (2 Jan 2018)

noproblem said:


> Priority boarding's a big laugh. I enjoy watching people have the pleasure of getting on the plane early and just sitting there, 5/10 minutes later i'm there myself.



But is your carry on bag with you?


----------



## noproblem (2 Jan 2018)

I know what you mean but in my own case i'm not running around trying to save the world so have a bit of time on my hands. Can never understand the urgency people have nowdays.


----------



## elcato (3 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> I never used to get it but now they have moved the goal posts regarding the carry on luggage. It's either pay the extra few euro or wait yonks for your bag at the other end.


I usually just bring a bag that can squeeze in under the seat if need be (You'd be amazed at what you can get in) but in my last few experiences of Ryanair where I had seats in the front few rows there was no problem with putting the bags up. This includes a Malaga flight for a week so not just UK short hauls. I believe they have sussed that there isn't enough room now and start putting bags into the hold from an early point when boarding. Also lots of people happily put their bags in when boarding as they feel they have 'cheated' RA of the 50 quid if they had a booked the bag in prior to boarding.


----------



## IsleOfMan (3 Jan 2018)

I think they allow 70 carry on bags on board. If you now pay the new extra charge for priority boarding on top of your ticket price and seat reservation price you can be guaranteed that your bag will be included in the 70.

If you just pay your ticket price and seat reservation price but no priority boarding....you may be able to bring your "carry on" on board. I suppose that this depends on how many people are in the priority queue ahead of you and where you stand in the non priority queue.


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2018)

valery said:


> At some airports, Ryanair uses buses to bring passengers from terminal to plane.  In that case priority boarding means first on the bus and consequently amongst the last to board the plane.



This happened to my husband at the airport last month.  He always gets on last and we always book the seats at the back as they are the cheapest.  I often ask then if they'll take the hand luggage.  Which they do.  If one is in a hurry than obviously not.


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2018)

IsleOfMan said:


> I just paid €56 for two upfront seats return on a Ryanair flight to Holland. (€14 per person each way). In the past this included Priority Boarding, now it doesn't.
> I was asked to pay a further €20 for priority boarding if I wanted to guarantee my cabin bags on board.(two people each way).
> 
> So it seems that if you pay just €2 for your seat plus €5 priority boarding you are better off.
> ...



You're clearly not turned off at all as you just paid €28 Euro to fly.  What on earth is there to complain about.  That is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2018)

dub_nerd said:


> Yeah, completely outrageous, €14 each way. That's less than €0.02 per person kilometre. Who do these people think they are? Bring back the good old days when two people to Amsterdam would cost the best part of a grand. If I was you I'd take my hard-earned money and spend it on _proper_ transport like a bus to Portlaoise and still have enough left over to buy a luxury ham sandwich.



It used to cost me nearly 500 IEP to fly home at Christmas when we had the good old days of the Aer Lingus travel racket for it's staff.  Now it's unbelievable that you have to pay a couple of Euro for a cup of tea.


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2018)

delfio said:


> I never used to get it but now they have moved the goal posts regarding the carry on luggage. It's either pay the extra few euro or wait yonks for your bag at the other end.



It doesn't take yonks. If you're at the back of the plane and get off last, go to the bathroom and go thru passport control the bags are often there for us, that's my experience of Dublin airport where you have to walk miles.  And it's also the case in many other airports.


----------



## IsleOfMan (3 Jan 2018)

Bronte said:


> You're clearly not turned off at all as you just paid €28 Euro to fly.  What on earth is there to complain about.  That is an absolute bargain.


Did you even bother to read the thread?  I didn't pay €28 to fly. That is the extra I paid for my choice of seats.


----------



## Purple (3 Jan 2018)

IsleOfMan said:


> Did you even bother to read the thread?  I didn't pay €28 to fly. That is the extra I paid for my choice of seats.


How much was the flight?


----------



## Purple (3 Jan 2018)

I like the Ryan Air á la carte model; there is a basic price for the flight and you only pay for the extras that you want.


----------



## Laramie (3 Jan 2018)

Purple said:


> How much was the flight?



I'm not sure the price of the flights has anything to do with the OP's question.


----------



## Purple (3 Jan 2018)

Laramie said:


> I'm not sure the price of the flights has anything to do with the OP's question.


Of course it does. If the flight was €5 then the whole journey was still cheap. If it was €300 then it wasn't.


----------



## Bronte (3 Jan 2018)

Just booked a return flight to Dublin. 56 Euro. Including a seat. I paid an extra 25 for a bag on one leg.


----------



## Laramie (3 Jan 2018)

Purple said:


> Of course it does


Not at all.
The Op is simply stating that up to the 31st December priority boarding was included in his seat reservation fee of €14. On the 1st January this same seat fee had increased to €19. That's his point.


----------



## llgon (9 Jan 2018)

IsleOfMan said:


> I was asked to pay a further €20 for priority boarding if I wanted to guarantee my cabin bags on board.(two people each way).



From Monday having priority boarding is the only way you will get your bags in the cabin - it is not the first 70 anymore.


----------



## Firefly (10 Jan 2018)

Bronte said:


> It used to cost me nearly 500 IEP to fly home at Christmas when we had the good old days of the Aer Lingus travel racket for it's staff.



And thanks to Ryanair, Aer Lingus has gotten so much cheaper. I got return flights from Dublin to Amsterdam for 70 euro at the end of the month. It will nearly cost us as much to park the car at the airport as it will be to fly.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Jan 2018)

Laramie said:


> Not at all.
> The Op is simply stating that up to the 31st December priority boarding was included in his seat reservation fee of €14. On the 1st January this same seat fee had increased to €19. That's his point.


Things change, who knew?


----------

